# Steelseries kinzu or razer deathadder???



## himanshubias (Feb 1, 2013)

Pls help me in choosing bw these two 
and if deathadder the should i go for 2013(4g) one or not??


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Budget??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

DeathAdder.


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 1, 2013)

budget  can go up to deathadder but then i will think about taking standard size or small control pad


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Deathadder.. will Cost around 2.6k on flipkart.. Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI Mouse - Razer: Flipkart.com

Or you can buy it from a local dealer at around 2.3K..


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 1, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Deathadder.. will Cost around 2.6k on flipkart.. Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI Mouse - Razer: Flipkart.com
> 
> Or you can buy it from a local dealer at around 2.3K..



ya it cost 2200 at Nehru place
thanks

can you give some reasons for buying DA???


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

Well its one of the best IR based mouse made till date. Will that do ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

Under 2.5k deathadder for comfort, just make sure you have a internet connection when first connecting the mouse, if you do not download the drivers and sync mouse won't work.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Under 2.5k deathadder for comfort, just make sure you have a internet connection when first connecting the mouse, if you do not download the drivers and sync mouse won't work.



Even if you later download the drivers and necessities ??


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Even if you later download the drivers and necessities ??


Until you download drivers deathadder is useless, its dpi will be pushed too high and it'll be hard to control and it will just work like a microsoft basic mouse. After getting drivers it becomes ok but there are little nags: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/168333-complaint-i-hate-razer.html


----------



## gameranand (Feb 1, 2013)

tkin said:


> Until you download drivers deathadder is useless, its dpi will be pushed too high and it'll be hard to control and it will just work like a microsoft basic mouse. After getting drivers it becomes ok but there are little nags: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/peripherals/168333-complaint-i-hate-razer.html



Well Razer does know how to screw things up don't they. I faced a lot of issues with Razer Onza and now I have to ship it to Delhi to get a CN.


----------



## ico (Feb 2, 2013)

Buy Steelseries Kinzu.

Razer's build quality is rubbish these days.


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

ico said:


> Buy Steelseries Kinzu.
> 
> Razer's build quality is rubbish these days.


Can't argue with that, but not so sure about Steelseries either.

BTW: Roccat released some new mouses here like Lua, check em out.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

What about Logitech G400 or the G300??


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> What about Logitech G400 or the G300??



Both are good.  But OP just asked between those two so.......


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Both are good.  But OP just asked between those two so.......



OP just wants to buy a good gaming mouse to play CS at around 2.5K max.. So any good and reliable mouse will do..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> OP just wants to buy a good gaming mouse to play CS at around 2.5K max.. So any good and reliable mouse will do..



In that case Logitech G400 would be my first option.


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

gameranand said:


> In that case Logitech G400 would be my first option.



i have used g400
i feel bit uncomfortable with it


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> i have used g400
> i feel bit uncomfortable with it


Palm user or grip user?

Palm-> Deathaddder
Grip ->G400


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Palm user or grip user?
> 
> Palm-> Deathaddder
> Grip ->G400


i use palm grip

can anyone tell about DA black edition


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> i use palm grip
> 
> can anyone tell about DA black edition


DA and DA black edition are same mouse, one has a glowing middle button and razer logo(which can be turned off if needed), black edition has none, but the surface texture looks a tad better, the texture just looks better, feels the same in hand.


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> DA and DA black edition are same mouse, one has a glowing middle button and razer logo(which can be turned off if needed), black edition has none, but the surface texture looks a tad better, the texture just looks better, feels the same in hand.



so which one would you recommend ????


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> so which one would you recommend ????


For me it was a tough call, but since I didn't care about some lights I actually would have gotten the black edition, since it plainly looks better, but in the end had to go for the normal one because they were out of stock in my local store.

Take the Black edition if lights are not your thing, BUT in normal edition the light on the razer logo and middle mouse button pulses to notify when a profile switch is taking place, but it won't notify you about which profile is currently selected as after the short pulse the light goes back to the normal pattern, so it not very useful unless you are looking at the light when the switch is taking place, also you can't switch the profile from the mouse(have to use software or auto switching), so at the end in my judgement the black edition is better. Now its your call.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 2, 2013)

The one with glow 
I own it and its good. No point going for such expensive mouse without any bling, at least what I believe.


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

and what about its 2013 edition 
its a bit costly than other but had got rubberized grip and better sensors


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> and what about its 2013 edition
> its a bit costly than other but had got rubberized grip and better sensors


Afaik it has not launched in India yet, but yes, its better under 3.5k, after that you have the Logitech G500 which should blow it away with features.


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Afaik it has not launched in India yet, but yes, its better under 3.5k, after that you have the Logitech G500 which should blow it away with features.



ya today i got email from razer zone 
they said mrp is 3.23k and will be available by feb 20


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> ya today i got email from razer zone
> they said mrp is 3.23k and will be available by feb 20


Wait then, but only if you get it sub 3k, if its near 3.2k add 200/- and get the G500, it has on the fly dpi switching(led indicated), 5700DPI sensor, 3 left thumb buttons, freescroll wheel(switchable), weight tuning and frankly a much better software to boot.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Saw the black edition and transformer edition today.. Whats the difference?? The color?? Rs 300 more for just yellow color!!


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Saw the black edition and transformer edition today.. Whats the difference?? The color?? Rs 300 more for just yellow color!!


Transformer edition looks like a toy, the BE has class.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Transformer edition looks like a toy, the BE has class.



Both looked same on the first glance but the transformer one was kinda eye-catchy with its yellow color.. Whats the difference in them??


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> Both looked same on the first glance but the transformer one was kinda eye-catchy with its yellow color.. Whats the difference in them??


Only the color, and also the color may come off soon, normal texture on the normal DA will last longer.


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Transformer edition looks like a toy, the BE has class.



its all marketing strategy


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

so why the extra 300??


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> so why the extra 300??


Its the law of the universe, the signature editions always cost extra, that's why they call them collectors edition or signature edition etc.


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its the law of the universe, the signature editions always cost extra, that's why they call them collectors edition or signature edition etc.


n they also have to pay to the publisher of stuff they are putting on the mouse
why my gif  avatar not moving


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its the law of the universe, the signature editions always cost extra, that's why they call them collectors edition or signature edition etc.



That is absurd..

To the OP, checked the price as you had asked..
DA- 2.25k
Transformer-2.5k

Given a choice, i would buy this one just for the looks and not the controls-*www.flipkart.com/razer-naga-molten-special-mouse/p/itmczbn37bpxwbyq


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> n they also have to pay to the publisher of stuff they are putting on the mouse
> why my gif  avatar not moving


Yeah, but some products do look good, check out the DA DAII edition, or Blackwidow MEIII edition.



Shashank Joshi said:


> That is absurd..
> 
> To the OP, checked the price as you had asked..
> DA- 2.25k
> ...


Its for MMO users, look at the no. of side buttons, plus you have any idea how much that costs? For that amount one could get Logitech G7x, the father of all gaming mice, anyway, don't get sidetracked here, let the op decide, *any further queries from the OP?*


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> n they also have to pay to the publisher of stuff they are putting on the mouse
> why my gif  avatar not moving



not moving!!!!



tkin said:


> Yeah, but some products do look good, check out the DA DAII edition, or Blackwidow MEIII edition.
> 
> 
> Its for MMO users, look at the no. of side buttons, plus you have any idea how much that costs? For that amount one could get Logitech G7x, the father of all gaming mice, anyway, don't get sidetracked here, let the op decide, *any further queries from the OP?*



I guess he should go for the Logitech G400..


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yeah, but some products do look good, check out the DA DAII edition, or Blackwidow MEIII edition.
> 
> 
> Its for MMO users, look at the no. of side buttons, plus you have any idea how much that costs? For that amount one could get Logitech G7x, the father of all gaming mice, anyway, don't get sidetracked here, let the op decide, *any further queries from the OP?*


not right now 
ya dragon age II looks great!!!

yr why my gif not moving


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> not right now
> ya dragon age II looks great!!!
> 
> yr why my gif not moving



And costs great..
Which one have you finally decided?? The DA 2013 edition wasn't available in Nehru Place, so that would be out of the list of choices..


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> And costs great..
> Which one have you finally decided?? The DA 2013 edition wasn't available in Nehru Place, so that would be out of the list of choices..


if you can find dragon age II within 2400k then it will be my choice
else.........
lets see black edition or normal one


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> not right now
> ya dragon age II looks great!!!
> 
> yr why my gif not moving


I don't think tdf allows animated avatars.


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

tkin said:


> I don't think tdf allows animated avatars.



It does allow.. Seen it on many other members posts..



himanshubias said:


> if you can find dragon age II within 2400k then it will be my choice
> else.........
> lets see black edition or normal one



Dragon Age II will not come under 2.4K locally also as the Transformer one was costing roughly 2.5K locally..


----------



## himanshubias (Feb 2, 2013)

Shashank Joshi said:


> It does allow.. Seen it on many other members posts..
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Age II will not come under 2.4K locally also as the Transformer one was costing roughly 2.5K locally..



dragon age is cheaper than transformer (cheaked on diff sites)

and yes i too have seen gif images in many profiles


----------



## ShankJ (Feb 2, 2013)

himanshubias said:


> dragon age is cheaper than transformer (cheaked on diff sites)
> 
> and yes i too have seen gif images in many profiles



Transformer and Dragon Age II cost roughly the same so even if it is AVAILABLE then it would not be below 2.5K..


----------



## devx (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey brother, if you're serious to play CS than I would suggest to go with DA 2013 if you prefer palm grip otherwise kinzu v2 for claw grip.

Reason why not DA old model and kinzu v1: DA old have some bugs, bad quality than steelseries but still good sensor though you won't find those problem in DA 2013 which is really good and all previous model bugs are fixed so buy newer edition or if not available than at-least go with DA black edition.

Kinzu have some acceleration problems (this is what other pros. told me after using) and should not be preferred in any manner rather than go with kinzu v2 which is excellent mouse and the only problem is with sensor.

* Both mouse are superb for FPS games (CS) and in the end all what left is your choice finally acc. to your grip and I would like to mention that both mouse performs better in cloth surface.


----------

